
Migrating from Mac to PC as a Software Developer - NikolayN
https://medium.com/@nemshilov/migrating-from-mac-to-pc-as-a-software-developer-c8e23527f31a
======
simonh
>My new laptop is the new thinkpad, the quintessential corporate black square
brick. Fingerprints all over it. Eww, right?

When Steve Jobs returned to Apple he needed a computer that ran NeXTSTEP. Was
it a sleek trendy Sony VAIO? Nope, a simple black IBM Think Pad. Design is
about how something works, not just what it looks like. Jobs was one of those
people who really got that, right down in his bones and that's where Apple has
gone astray recently. Hopefully the 16" is a sign they're course correcting in
the right direction.

